# swell reptile



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

have swell reptile got a voucher code going on at the mo : victory:


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

what are you after? have you check out our prices at the mo? Exotics and Tropics Reptile equipment and accessories


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Habistat Pulse stat but just seen there out of stock :bash: time to get looking


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

we stock the komodo version if thats any good?


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

exoticsandtropics said:


> we stock the komodo version if thats any good?


i like the Habistat so think i will stick whit then


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

bigd_1 said:


> i like the Habistat so think i will stick whit then


They re hit the shelves next week I have one non pre order with scales and fangs as soon as its in they will send out :2thumb:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

bigd_1 said:


> i like the Habistat so think i will stick whit then





Bradleybradleyc said:


> They re hit the shelves next week I have one non pre order with scales and fangs as soon as its in they will send out :2thumb:


 that was just for the old stile one when i go to the new one (may be at donny show this weekend) then i going Microclimate Prime 2 a better bit of kit in my eyes :2thumb:


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

bigd_1 said:


> that was just for the old stile one when i go to the new one (may be at donny show this weekend) then i going Microclimate Prime 2 a better bit of kit in my eyes :2thumb:


If you are looking for a digital pulse thermostat, then the prime is perfect.

Available and in stock NOW!!!

Microclimate Prime 2


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Scales and Fangs said:


> If you are looking for a digital pulse thermostat, then the prime is perfect.
> 
> Available and in stock NOW!!!
> 
> Microclimate Prime 2


yep but are you at donny tomorrow as have the cash on me and like not to but in the bank


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

remember that you get a 5 year guarantee with microclimates, so make sure you get a receipt if you get it at the show


----------

